# Need black cupcake baking cups.



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find some? Can't find them for the life of me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Try the over the hill section in some of your stores.. that's where I finally found mine


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

They have them at walmart


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

dollar store


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh yeah she is right. THAT is where i got them at dollar tree.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

And they're all black?


----------

